# Ice Auger



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, does anyone know where I might be able to find an ice auger for sale in the Cincinnati area? I'm originally from northeast Ohio and used to fish the portage lakes every year we had ice. After relocating some years ago I no longer have an auger but wanted to dust off my old ice rods and jigs and give it a go this weekend. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Check your local walmart or sporting goods store or online


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Check on craigslisy


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I've already tried bass pro, field and stream, craigslist, and called 3 or 4 Dickssportinggoods. I actually have an old Mora 6" at my familys house back in Akron. May warrant a trip up there one weekend and hit up some of my old waters. Would be interesting to see if the same spots still produce. I was trying to stay local this weekend though.


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

May want to bring a sharpening stone with you if your going to dig out an old auger. I picked up a deal on a slightly used one, blades seemed sharp until I tried to use it. Two minutes and barely made a dent in the ice. Sharpened the blades and two minutes through about a foot of ice.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good advice. On that old auger I know it has blades that are only a season old and have a cover on them. I remember spraying them down with wd-40 too but sitting in my dad's garage for the last 9+ years hard to say what condition they would be in. Find out next weekend if I make it up there.

I think I'm going to check out the local hardware stores in the morning for a cutting/spud bar and see if that will do the trick for the weekend.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not from the Cinci area, but if I were you I'd call up some local "mom-and-pop" baitshops... You'll probably have much better luck going that route.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

burnsj5 said:


> Hello, does anyone know where I might be able to find an ice auger for sale in the Cincinnati area? I'm originally from northeast Ohio and used to fish the portage lakes every year we had ice. After relocating some years ago I no longer have an auger but wanted to dust off my old ice rods and jigs and give it a go this weekend.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


When were you at Bass Pro? They had 2 a couple weeks back. You can also order one from BPS.com and do free ship to store and it will be there in about a week- I know that wont help you fish this weekend but maybe for next weekend.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't been in bass pro for a month or so. I called this morning and talked to someone in the fishing department, I'll prob swing by in the morning for a few more jigs and will double check their auger supply. 

I was thinking the same thing about the smaller shops having one but I honestly only know of one baitshop and it wouldn't be worth the drive.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Chainsaw. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sportsman's Guide has some good prices on augers and I would think you could get/select a very good(short) delivery. Just go to their website and search on ice fishing. Scroll down and see all the great prices.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

If your heading to portage lakes we have 11 inches of ice sharp blades help lol


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ended up using a spud bar from home depot. Worked fairly well and cut a dozen holes or so over the weekend.


----------



## jkee1805 (Apr 12, 2013)

any luck with the ice auger?


----------

